# Refurbs, DIY and Arduino -



## QuinlanVos (Apr 12, 2016)

On to number 2 refurb yesterday, madness prevails.
I









A la San Marco SM90A 64mm burr grinder.

This one is already stripped and the carcass will be off for blasting and repaint.
Once it's back it'll be rebuilt without the doser and it'll have Arduino control. The main on off will stay but thoughts are that there will be a toggle switch for single or double shots (where the white pushbutton is now to the left of the doser) and a 'Go' button to start the grind on the top front left where there's a hole for an interloc just now.
Once I manage to design a spout it should sport a 3D printed one if I can get the design right.
This is the second one, the first that has been refurbed was a Casadio Theo 64 which also got a repaint in a lovely bright orange and has a blower thing and Arduino too. One thing I've failed to get for it is a second hand rotary on of switch to replace the timer so if anyone has a double pole rotary switch that would fit I'd love to replace the timer one that's still there.


----------



## Chronova Engineering (6 mo ago)

Oooh, I'm a huge fan of Arduino projects so I'm interested to see how yours turns out!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

QuinlanVos said:


> On to number 2 refurb yesterday, madness prevails.
> I
> View attachment 69309
> 
> ...


 Such an awesome colour. I had a pavoni base matched to a Eurobar recently


----------



## QuinlanVos (Apr 12, 2016)

Ah, that's a lovely combo, you definitely need a grinder to match those two.
Actually looking for a small lever at the moment so if I see a Eurobar in those colours it'll be a definite buy.
The Arduino stuff in the grinder itself is super simple with a single button control on the Casadio running an SSR for single, double and continuous grind. It'll be even simpler on the San Marco with two buttons, one for choosing shot single or double or constant grind with a 'grind' button to start it going. What'll be interesting in future is that it's a Bluno so if I can be bothered I'll build an box with a display, load cell for weighing output and a joystick for changing shot weight...all remote and wireless.....but I bet I'll never build it!


----------

